# Sump Pump Back-up



## SHORTGUN (Mar 11, 2007)

I would like to know what is the best Back-Up Sump Pump System out there on the market? 

And if you could gave me the average cost of what they run?


----------



## plumber1 (Dec 12, 2006)

this will depend on what type of back up pump you are looking for. if you have city water ,a guardian water driven pump is the way to go.that way unless you loose water pressure there is no way for the pump to fail.i dont know who makes a better battery back up pump! cost for water driven installed is about 1200 to 1500$


----------



## Toby Collins (Mar 31, 2007)

*back Up sump pump*

I would suggest you look at the Stevens battery back up. Compare the pumps based on the GPM. 
stevenspump(dot)com 

Have a great day


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

It one that uses water pressure to pump. Its better then battery backup because those are only good for 8 hours. I don't know to much about them but i will find the info later when i get a chance.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is the information.

Guardian backup sump pump (model #747H20)
Manufacturer: A.Y. McDonald Mfg. Co.
4800 Chavenelle Rd
Dubuque, IA 52002
800-292-2737
www.aymcdonald.com


----------

